# 2012 Cannondale Consumer Catalog - link



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Sorry if this has been posted previously. 43 MB pdf. 
https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0By3X3weVY3cOYjI2MzRlYTgtZjc0Yy00OTEzLTgzODgtNWIwMGM4NjgwMzU1&hl=en_US


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, I've been waiting to see the color schemes for the new Synapse.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

They look good. I have a 2011 Synapse Alloy 5 and I am glad I got it this year


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd really love to download this, but for the life of me, neither of my browsers will let me. Can someone please, make this accessible some other way? Please!


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for posting, Rob.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Darn it they put the pictures upside down again


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

Yamabushi said:


> I'd really love to download this, but for the life of me, neither of my browsers will let me. Can someone please, make this accessible some other way? Please!


This should work: 2012CannondaleConsumerCatalog.pdf


----------



## NJRoadie (May 13, 2004)

*Nice find!*

Thanks for posting. 

I am quite surprised that there is no CAAD10 with Ultegra UI2.


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

I've found another version of the catalog here but it seems to be missing some pages particularly the models that come with the Rival grouping. 
2012 Cannondale DealerBook

also here is the "new" Cannondale website pre-launch version. Its rather limited in it's offerings but its really not to much worse than their current website 
Cannondale Homepage


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

wesleyjack said:


> I've found another version of the catalog here but it seems to be missing some pages particularly the models that come with the Rival grouping.
> 2012 Cannondale DealerBook
> 
> also here is the "new" Cannondale website pre-launch version. Its rather limited in it's offerings but its really not to much worse than their current website
> Cannondale Homepage


The Dealer Book is, I believe, for Australia and doesn't have the same lineup. There is some fine print at the bottom of the pages that says Australia.


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

That would make sense, I'm assuming the specs for the bikes the list are the same for the US offerings.


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

*2012 Synapse Alloy 6*

Wow, the Alloy 6 Tiagra has gotten the BB30 frame! And the cog set is now 10 speed. If only I had the luxury of time this year to wait for this 2012 version.


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

Suppose to be available Jan 1


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Greenduck said:


> This should work: 2012CannondaleConsumerCatalog.pdf


Cheers mate, thank you!!


----------



## jboyd122 (Aug 29, 2011)

Does anybody know what the price will be on the Super Six 6 Apex and if it will be available in the US?


----------



## wesleyjack (Jul 10, 2011)

It's in the catalog so they should be coming to America the bigger question is When? the catalog does not include MSRP, but my guess and it is just a guess is that it will cost right around where or a little less than last years 105 cost. It's about $350 less MSPR on the 2011 Synapse lineup, and the price bump from 2011 to 2012 seems to be $100-200 so somewhere in the neighborhood of 2k plus or minus (hopefully minus) seems about right.

apparently the question I answered got deleted. This was in response to whether or not the Supersix Apex would be for sale in america and what it would cost.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

NJRoadie said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> I am quite surprised that there is no CAAD10 with Ultegra UI2.


There is no place to hide the wires on the frame cause it has external routing so it will be mech only until they do another redesign


----------

